# dawson forest maps



## jtysone (Aug 10, 2005)

Is there any maps avalible for dawson forest wma? Josh


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Aug 10, 2005)

Try this one http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/ . They have printed maps for about every WMA


----------



## jtysone (Aug 11, 2005)

thank you. Josh


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 13, 2005)

*Maps*

They have them at the check station. I have some and laminated them myself so they would last. They are nice to have


----------



## Bowhunterga (Sep 2, 2005)

Not sure what area you are in but North Georgia Fishing and Outdoors (http://www.northgafishing.com) usually has some of the larger maps of Dawson Forest. They are located off of 306, just off of 400 and 369 (Exit 17) Keep in mind that these are somewhat outdated and do not include any of the tracts that have been added to the WMA over the last few years. I would also recommend creating your own. I use my Garmin GPS and National Geographic Topo software to enter waypoints at WMA boundaries and "hotspots" then view and print my own maps. If you already have a GPS then the software can be found for under $100 and can provide maps of the entire state. Most older WMAs are already identified in the software so you only have to add your own entries for additions to those core areas.

GL


----------

